# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Razlika izmedju podupirucih i redovnih clanova Udruge

## lidija_33

koja je razlika između podupirućih i normalnih članova udruge Roda

----------


## ivarica

Prava i obveze *redovnih* članova su: 

plaćati članarinu 
birati i biti birani u tijela Udruge 
biti obaviješteni o radu Udruge i njenih tijela te o financijskom poslovanju 
davati svoj doprinos u ostvarivanju ciljeva Udruge 
davati mišljenja, prijedloge, pritužbe i žalbe na rad Udruge i njenih tijela 
istupati u medijima u ime Udruge uz prethodno odobrenje predsjednika, članova UO-a ili voditelja Odbora 
pridržavati se politike, Statuta, vizije i drugih općih akata Udruge 
podizati i očuvati ugled Udruge 


Prava i obveze *podupirućih* članova su: 

biti obaviješteni o radu Udruge i njenih tijela te o financijskom poslovanju 
sudjelovati u radu tijela Udruge bez prava glasa 
pridržavati se politike, Statuta, vizije i drugih općih akata Udruge 
plaćati članarinu 
podizati i očuvati ugled Udruge 


Svakog člana Udruge prvo se prima u podupiruće članstvo.
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=21&Show=1425

----------


## ms. ivy

znam ja neke koje nisu ni podupiruće ni normalne :crk krep odvalj opad sa stolca:

----------


## Lutonjica

> davati svoj doprinos u ostvarivanju ciljeva Udruge


ja bih samo još malo to živopisnije objasnila : da bi postao redovni član udruge, moraš aktivno sudjelovati u projektima - znači potrošiti dosta svog slobodnog vremena radeći na aktivnostima koje te unutar Rode zanimaju, i na taj način doprinijeti radu udruge.

----------


## apricot

> davati svoj doprinos u ostvarivanju ciljeva Udruge
> 			
> 		
> 
> ja bih samo još malo to živopisnije objasnila : da bi postao redovni član udruge, moraš aktivno sudjelovati u projektima - znači potrošiti dosta svog slobodnog vremena radeći na aktivnostima koje te unutar Rode zanimaju, i na taj način doprinijeti radu udruge.


Ali, nemojte se prestrašiti ovoga "dosta slobodnog vremena" - većinu tehničkih poslova vezano za Rodu obavljamo s posla - telefoniranja, mejlanja, kopiranja, printanja...
Akcije su cca dva puta mjesečno i tada svojski potegnemo.
Ali, na svim našim akcijama su i muževi i djeca dobrodošli, tako da gotovo uopće nema nekakvih razdvajanja od obitelji.

----------


## lidija_33

> koja je razlika između podupirućih i normalnih članova udruge Roda


kvotam sama sebi, htjela sam reći podupirućih i redovnih,a ne podupirućih i normalnih. ja sam nenormalna

----------


## maria71

nisi 

samo si umorna

kao i ja

ja već 3 dana šaljem pristupnicu i nikako 
uvijek me nešto ........#$%&

tješim se da je kraj šk godine blizu

----------


## sorciere

ima i podupirućih nečlanica   :Grin:  .

----------


## Mamita

i potpirujućih redovnih   :Grin:

----------


## Brunda

Oooo Mamita, dobrodošla natrag na potpirivanje :namig:

----------


## Mamita

:Kiss:  

pa ko će drugi?

----------

